# fbm marauder brakeless



## knuspakeks (23. Oktober 2008)

hi leute ich muste anfang letzter saison mein bmx verkaufen , weil ich die cam von dad kaputt gemacht habe 
ausversehen natürlich...
jetzt möchte ich mir wieder eins holen für die halle usw ..
da ich nicht sehr viel geld zu verfügung habe, hab ich mal nen bischen im inet geguckt und bin auf das rad gestossen

http://customriders.com/prodshow.asp?prodid=10949&cat=65&parent=1010&sid=3

weiss von euch vllt jemand , ob das rad was taugt ?


----------



## littledevil (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke den FBM Jungs kann man vertrauen, also ist das Rad mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspakeks (23. Oktober 2008)

gut korrekt weil ich die marke jetzt so net so gut kenne wollte  einfahc mal ne meinung dazu hören..  thanks


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Was geht denn mit deiner Tastatur, hat die Schluckauf?


----------



## knuspakeks (23. Oktober 2008)

heul doch


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Bist du nicht auch so ein Peslinggroupie...  dicke fettes *L*.


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2008)

knuspakeks schrieb:


> heul doch



Alex wird nicht ans Bein gepinkelt, bitte.

Das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut. Müsst ich mich für ein Komplettrad entscheiden, dann käme es mit Sicherheit in die engere Auswahl. Ist uptodate ausgestattet, die Felgen werden vielleicht nicht das Optimum sein, aber ansonsten kann man nicht meckern.


----------

